# Wisconsin DNR adjusts herbicides for use on DNR lands, Farm General Aquatic in limbo



## elric (Apr 22, 2021)

I've been using the Farm General Aquatic Herbicide for two seasons, cutting and painting Honeysuckle and Buckthorn. No resprouts.

Got back from moving a slash pile [oh, the farmer will be planting corn in that field] on Wednesday, email waiting, a DNR biologist sent "cannot use a glyphosate with CAS# 38641-94-0 (i.e., Farm General Aquatic) under our general approvals process". Well, at least I didn't open the gallon of FGAH I picked up about a week ago and I can return it if this doesn't turn out.

Both FGAH and Rodeo [which is approved] both use isopropylamine salt of Glyphosate, are listed for use on aquatic sites. Farm General is $29 / Gal. I haven't got a clear answer on WHAT is specifically wrong with Farm General. After long service in a function of the Federal govt, one obviously impossible issue might be that Farm General didn't bribe, er, donate, enough to the committee. Or it could actually be formulation. Haven't seen the approvals process.

At any rate, I need an aquatic rated herbicide in some of the areas I operate in [watershed is "exceptional"]. If we could only convince the Red Chinese that Invasive Bush Honeysuckle was the key to American exceptionalism, they'd send teams over to eradicate it. Or, perhaps Bush Honeysuckle grown in America was more potent than the stuff growing in Asia, so they could get more... potency... with TCM concoctions... Bush Honeysuckle, the new "little blue pill"...


----------



## elric (Apr 29, 2021)

I haven't forgotten about the Farm General Aquatic status, it's just that the DNR folks are in burning season, so they are busy. Not sure of the final word since the DNR biologist said he was a bit quick on the draw...


----------



## elric (Apr 30, 2021)

Well, well, well. Got a little yard work done, came in, checked my inbox.

It turns out that a "special permit to authorize its use on DNR land" will fix this imbroglio, got to feed the paper gods.... Again, it's busy time right now, so it will be in a bit...


----------



## elric (May 19, 2021)

Drexel Imitator Aquatic Herbicide is another aquatic rated Glyphosate, $59 / 2.5 Gal, even better than Farm General Aquatic, and it's on the WI DATCP list.




__





DATCP Home






www.kellysolutions.com


----------



## elric (Aug 30, 2021)

This should finish this thread, as far as anything new is concerned...

DNR staff #1: Farm General has not gone through General Approval Proccess. Can't use it. But RoundUp ProMax is OK [not wetland listed...]
DNR Staff #2: Special Application Permit, "Go get 'em!" [didn't bring it up until I asked]
DNR Staff #3: Free Fire Zone! [I identified the CAS, but that didn't even faze the staffer]

So... As long as you have aquatic rated stuff, chances are it will be accepted.


----------

